# Check out my StateFarm insurance Parody



## Bradical

Hey guys,

thought I would post a parody my friends and I did of StateFarm insurance since they have been coming out with a lot of funny videos lately.






Thanks for checking it out, don't be afraid to post some comments on there


----------



## sigma1914

Horrible. Stick to your day jobs, unless it's making videos...in that case, find a new career.


----------



## Bradical

haha well at least you're honest. We just have fun on the weekends and make random videos. Thanks for at least checking it out though


----------



## kcaudiofx

Hey I liked it, much better than I could ever do


----------



## Bradical

"kcaudiofx" said:


> Hey I liked it, much better than I could ever do


Hey thanks man, I appreciate that


----------



## SDizzle

Hey I laughed at it......


----------



## Nick

Sucks, dude...get a good lawyer, cuz yer gonna need it. Slander, libel, trademark and copyright infringement + bad acting charge. Worst of all, it's not even funny. Oh yeah, yer goin' down, dude!

That's 92 seconds of my life I'll never get back!


----------



## Bradical

"SDizzle" said:


> Hey I laughed at it......


If you guys liked this one we have about 10 total videos. Some of them suck and I'm not a fan ( I'm not the sole creator of them) but some are a good laugh. Check out my boss is a dick under our videos.

Just warning, our humor is a bit immature but if ur a guy you will probably still laugh


----------



## Bradical

"Nick" said:


> Sucks, dude...get a good lawyer, cuz yer gonna need it. Slander, libel, trademark and copyright infringement + bad acting charge. Worst of all, it's not even funny. Oh yeah, yer goin' down, dude!
> 
> That's 92 seconds of my life I'll never get back!


 nick, you're a little over the top. And btw if they don't like it they just take it down, we have had it done before and nothing happens. We made an amica parody about 6 months ago.

Good try though


----------



## matt

meh


----------



## tcusta00

"Nick" said:


> That's 92 seconds of my life I'll never get back!


yep


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Nick said:


> Sucks, dude...get a good lawyer, cuz yer gonna need it. Slander, libel, trademark and copyright infringement + bad acting charge. Worst of all, it's not even funny. Oh yeah, yer goin' down, dude!
> 
> *That's 92 seconds of my life I'll never get back*!


Not to worry....some of us only lasted about 20 seconds with the test of that time to post about it. :lol:


----------



## RasputinAXP

the juddery camerawork makes my head hurt.


----------



## billsharpe

On a scale of 1 to 10 for YouTube videos I have seen, I'd rate this one about a 2.

The Glee commercial "See the USA in Your Chevrolet" gets a 10, for comparison.


----------



## Nick

Having a video cam and a mic doesn't producer or director or an actor. Nor does miraculously endow you with talent or suddenly make you any kind of an 'artist'. What it does is showcase and record for posterity your total lack of skill, talent and creativity. 

Your family and friends must be scratching their heads and wondering. :scratch:

Don't give up your day job. :nono2:


----------



## matt

Wow, poor OP. I'm surprised nobody has made a Jodean joke yet.


----------

